# anyone collect old archery catalogs?



## darton_shooter (Feb 2, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone collects old bow catalogs? 
It would be interesting to see what some of them look like


----------



## deant (Jan 8, 2007)

I have most of the bear catalogs from 1959 to 1990. I enjoy looking at them and the changes archery went through.
dean


----------



## Templar1305 (Oct 24, 2006)

Sometimes you see Bear and Jennings and Hoyt catalogues on online auctoin sites where Archery gear is sold.


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

I take all my old mags. to where i worked and leave them on a table in break room for others to take and look at. They usually doint stay there very long. AC


----------



## lhok_ (Dec 11, 2006)

I collect Darton catalogs, and some advertisments. If anyone has any they are interested in getting rid of please let me know.


----------



## star (Jul 30, 2002)

I had Bear catologs from the late 60s & 70s ...dang ..I tossed them out!!!:mg:


----------



## TTG (Aug 1, 2003)

I wish I had saved them , My how things have changed and I havent even been doing this that long.


----------



## DMONTI (Aug 7, 2006)

star said:


> I had Bear catologs from the late 60s & 70s ...dang ..I tossed them out!!!:mg:


Let me really make you feel bad. I was a Bear dealer for 37 years and had all their Cataloga from 1958 on. I sold everyone up to 1977. Late 50s and early 60s issues were sold for between $60 and $80 on E bay 3 years ago.


----------

